# Anyone have experience with homologacion?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, does anyone here have experience with the homologacion process?

I'm particularly curious about the amount of time this takes and how much information they need.

Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Hi, does anyone here have experience with the homologacion process?
> 
> I'm particularly curious about the amount of time this takes and how much information they need.
> 
> Thank you.


homologación of what?


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> homologación of what?



Sorry, should have been more specific.

Of a university degree.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Sorry, should have been more specific.
> 
> Of a university degree.


I believe elenextu has - hopefully she'll see this & reply


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool cool, let's hope so.

I'm just wondering how long the process took, how nitpicky they were about the curriculum, whether an official stamp/signature from the university was required, and whether a Spanish embassy can help me out with the process. I know they can stamp and verify everything, as well as provide translation services, but I'm wondering if they do anything else.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you might find that they want additional qualifications.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> I think you might find that they want additional qualifications.


I certainly hope not, since I have been told my Scottish degree covers a lot more than the Spanish degree of the same subject. However, if that is the case, what would I have to do?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

As Xabiachica said elenextu has definitely done it & hopefully will be along
Baldilock's wife looked into it but didn't as they required her to take an additional module I believe .

So has kalohi,
There's a thread here from last year ;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/253097-us-degrees-accepted-spain-eu.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> As Xabiachica said elenextu has definitely done it & hopefully will be along
> Baldilock's wife looked into it but didn't as they required her to take an additional module I believe .
> 
> So has kalohi,
> ...


I had the same experience. I was required to take a geography course and a something else. This was to have a B Ed recognised. I never did it because it was a "I'll get his done just in case I need it" type of thing, but I have never taught in a school here, so I didn't need it in the end.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> I certainly hope not, since I have been told my Scottish degree covers a lot more than the Spanish degree of the same subject. However, if that is the case, what would I have to do?


Maybe it does, but degrees here were 5 years long until very recently ...


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Says on those threads it can take up to a year.

If I was Jewish I would say "Oy vey!"

I'm curious as to WHY it takes that long. Do they come back to you and request more information, or are they simply slow?

Also, on the website it states:

"Certified photocopy ("copia compulsada") of the academic transcript for the studies completed by the applicant in order to obtain the diploma for which official recognition is sought, which must include, *among other things*, the official duration, in academic years, of the study programme followed, the subjects completed, and the number of hours devoted to each."

What other things?! That's very vague.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Everything takes looooooooooooong out here. I fact some things take verrrrrrrrrry long.
It is a bit of both .If they do require additional info ; then by the time you supply it , something that you have already had apostilled might well have exceeded its " less than 3 months old" & that will be required to be done again & so it goes on.
They have no need to rush; they have a job; for life; they can take as long as they want. There is nothing to be gained for them by rushing & they probably have no interest in whether you get the qualifications homologated or not.

"Amongst other things " would probably be alluding to the fact that you'll have to supply passport +copy 
birth certificate- full; translated & with hague apostille;
etc; The list of possibilities is endless.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Everything takes looooooooooooong out here. I fact some things take verrrrrrrrrry long.
> It is a bit of both .If they do require additional info ; then by the time you supply it , something that you have already had apostilled might well have exceeded its " less than 3 months old" & that will be required to be done again & so it goes on.
> They have no need to rush; they have a job; for life; they can take as long as they want. There is nothing to be gained for them by rushing & they probably have no interest in whether you get the qualifications homologated or not.
> 
> ...



If one notarizes it, would it not be more effective than getting apostilled?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Everything takes looooooooooooong out here. I fact some things take verrrrrrrrrry long.
> It is a bit of both .If they do require additional info ; then by the time you supply it , something that you have already had apostilled might well have exceeded its " less than 3 months old"


Does an apostille run out?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Does an apostille run out?


Probably not but you know what they are like. Only ever want anything that's dated less than 3 months !


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Probably not but you know what they are like. Only ever want anything that's dated less than 3 months !


:shocked:

Can someone confirm?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sirtravelot said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Can someone confirm?


Oui. 

Welcome to hell.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Can someone confirm?


Apostilles are forever. Other things like a padrón certificate are only valid for three months. However, I don't think you need a padrón certificate to certify your degree, or in fact anything Spanish, so I think this doesn't really apply here.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

gus Lopez sums the functionarios perfectly ,jobs worthy of the highest order!


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

You can also expect them to make up any rule they feel like. The Junta de Andalucia does not recognise Cambridge University as an approved issuer of English language proficiency certificates. If you want to prove you speak English in order to sit oposiciones you will need a certificate from ......the Junta de Andalucia. This is of course illegal under European law, but they don't care. Anything to keep the jobs in the family.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Turtles said:


> You can also expect them to make up any rule they feel like. The Junta de Andalucia does not recognise Cambridge University as an approved issuer of English language proficiency certificates. If you want to prove you speak English in order to sit oposiciones you will need a certificate from ......the Junta de Andalucia. This is of course illegal under European law, but they don't care. Anything to keep the jobs in the family.


The Junta de Andalucia...................... There aren't words to describe them.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Bumping this for exposure.


----------



## Salonica (Feb 28, 2014)

All I can say is lots of luck. I tried to do my 2 degrees ages ago (American BA and MA) and after a lot of red tape both in the US and Spain and a terrible amount of money spent on translations (juradas), I was rejected for the simple reason that NYU (my MA degree) didn´t have permission to give classes in Madrid??????!!!!!! I gave up and did the exams at the Escuela de Idiomas just to get an official degree in Spain. But then again things might have changed since I tried. But once again, Good Luck.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Salonica said:


> All I can say is lots of luck. I tried to do my 2 degrees ages ago (American BA and MA) and after a lot of red tape both in the US and Spain and a terrible amount of money spent on translations (juradas), I was rejected for the simple reason that NYU (my MA degree) didn´t have permission to give classes in Madrid??????!!!!!! I gave up and did the exams at the Escuela de Idiomas just to get an official degree in Spain. But then again things might have changed since I tried. But once again, Good Luck.


May I ask, did you have to get every module descriptor translated, or did you only have to get your transcript and the academic hours and duration translated?


----------



## Salonica (Feb 28, 2014)

As far as I remember, I had to have descriptions of each and everyone of all the subjects taken translated and I was charged just for that 60,000pts which was a small fortune in those days. But all of this could have changed. My experience was soooo long ago.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Salonica said:


> As far as I remember, I had to have descriptions of each and everyone of all the subjects taken translated and I was charged just for that 60,000pts which was a small fortune in those days. But all of this could have changed. My experience was soooo long ago.


Got in touch with someone who has done it recently. She had her whole curriculum translated, handed it all in, and then they wrote back saying it was too much and that they weren't going to go through all of that, so she had re-submit a condensed version of it.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Salonica said:


> As far as I remember, I had to have descriptions of each and everyone of all the subjects taken translated and I was charged just for that 60,000pts which was a small fortune in those days. But all of this could have changed. My experience was soooo long ago.


When I did it five years ago, all I had to translate was my full transcript. I gave them the course catalog in English.


----------

